# Clarke Rebel 60 Compressor 240v



## Mark Clowes (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a Clarke Rebel 60 Compressor, which struggles to start and turns over very slowly when cold and keeps tripping the overload switch. If I keep resetting the overload switch the compressor will eventually start. Once the compressor is warm it starts with no problems straight away. I have replaced the starter capacitor and the overload switch also I have bypassed the pressure switch connecting the motor directly to a plug socket, also disconnected the motor from the tank so there is no pressure in the motor nothing has not solved the problem.Is the problem with the Motor Stator?. Any help would be Appreciated.


----------

